# mealworms?



## Biglad (Aug 23, 2009)

hi there. cud i feed my 3.5 inch red bellies mealworms? would this be ok?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sure they are fine for P's but I find them messy to feed so I go with white fish like tilapia and raw shrimp and such. Also it would be a good idea to get your p's on a quality pellet food aswell, I find sinking pellets work best.


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Mealworms only pose 1 problem that I know. For example King Mealworms if not kill all the way when eaten by a lizard or other animal they have eaten their way out of the animal. I guess the head was able to punch through the stomach or cause fatal injuries. I have never seen this happen but then again I have heard many pet owners of bearded dragons complain about this. Other than that they stink. I think an earthworm would be more better nutruitionaly.

SMTT


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

Some fish will eat mealworms, others won't touch them.
They drown pretty quickly after you drop them in the water.

I doubt that mealwormas can hurt a fish by eating them from the inside, but I have heard many people voice that concern. I don't know what to make of it.

I would be more concerned about the fish becoming impacted by the thick chitin exoskeletons if they were overfed.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

use earth worms over others and waxworms are nice and fatty for a weekly treat 
both are really cheap







espacially earthworms free99


----------

